# what do you see in a perfect AC game?



## N e s s (Oct 12, 2015)

Personally, it needs to be handheld, not console. It also needs different things through out the years of game play to keep it fresh. Like villagers saying different context every once in a while.

Anyway, what do you see in a perfect animal crossing game?


----------



## Crash (Oct 12, 2015)

Everything that's already in NL, of course, because NL is pretty flawless.
But also, I really hope they update how you design your house the way designing works in HHD, and maybe even the option to design your villagers' houses too. Even if it's some kind of minigame or just a random request you can get from a villager, I think it'd be a really good addition.
I'd also like to see villager personalities expanded a little bit. I feel like I've heard every line that every personality type says, and that I've heard them all a lot. Maybe give them more phrases, more variety in what they talk about or say. I'd also like to see more individuality between characters. I know there's a lot of villagers in AC, but having each, or even just some of them have something they talk about or do that makes them totally unique would be really cool.
Uhhhh what else...this is dumb but I've always wanted villagers to be able to wear long sleeves/dresses, they'd be hella cute if they could. Also a better way to get them to change clothes because getting them to do that is ****ing exhausting.
There's probably a lot more but it's 4am and I can't sleep, and if I keep going I'll probably ramble all night.​


----------



## ACWWGal2012 (Oct 12, 2015)

Major thing would be a way to preserve turnips. And i want some sort of underground exploration, maybe in the style of minecraft. Itd be a great way to earn money. You could sell the stuff or use it in building projects. Imagine a kind of build your dream house thing.

And what about a shipping box like in Harvest moon? You could have it set up in an area of your town and be able to throw in items you want to sell. That way if you don't feel like running into the store to sell, or you play when the stores are closed, then you have an alternate. i would LOVE that since then i could have the bell boom in both towns instead of having to have night owl in both.

And growing crops! More money making chances.


----------



## llamasity (Oct 12, 2015)

ACNL is pretty flawless but I'd love to be able to design your house as you would in HHD


----------



## ACWWGal2012 (Oct 12, 2015)

llamasity said:


> ACNL is pretty flawless but I'd love to be able to design your house as you would in HHD



That is a matter of opinion. To me, the game is riddled with flaws.

No way to preserve turnips, nearly nothing new to do in the game, no animal hobby system, to much money needed to do stuff yet no effeciant ways to do so, nothing to really keep one going long term, island system overhyped, mayorship overyhyped, etc.


----------



## mariostarn (Oct 14, 2015)

New Leaf is the best AC to date, so using it as a base:


Keep it handheld
More Town Customization options
Being able to do more stuff as mayor of the town.
Having most of HHD's improvements in home customization and villager interaction
A more "active" hourly soundtrack like ACG
More dialogue options like ACG, and more NPC interaction.
More slots for custom designs

And a nitpick of mine, but it should be easier to coax villagers into putting the furniture you give them in their homes


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 14, 2015)

i actually prefer console ac games xD
i play them much more than handheld lol
~make it harder to earn bells, it was too easy to earn them in new leaf
~something to change the game completely while still having everything it already has and more like a different perspective, like in the mario kart course which will add more atmosphere to the game
~an improved way to decorate your home like in happy home designer along with more items to personalize it and a better grading system for the hha so you dont need to have only a certain set for it to be ranked good
~more bugs, fish, and things to dive for, bigger more expansive towns, and villagers to make it feel more alive

honestly if they do something like what i suggested for wii u ill probably never stop playing xD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 14, 2015)

never to be released

because there's no way a game with creativity as a foundation base can ever be truly "perfect"


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 14, 2015)

I think ACNL producers should actually take in suggestions and send out updates of the game. I, like many, many others, think as the mayor we should have the right to place where new villagers are instead of the villager choosing themself. Planting trees/bushes where ever we want them to be is a great idea too. (I want bushes lined up against my river!) Also, i feel certain badges have such ridiculous numbers to achieve it unless we cheat by TTing and such.


----------



## pepperini (Oct 15, 2015)

return of the sports festivals/cherry blossom festivals/morning aerobics, more dialogue options, more personality types ; v ;


----------



## N e s s (Oct 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 17, 2015)

ive been debating drawing my ideas but ive been going through  rough patch so itll probably wait til things are better lol


----------



## shivarr (Oct 20, 2015)

They need to make cranky and snooty villagers actually cranky and snooty! Actually just in general make the villagers all like real people, with real emotions. Plus more Dialogue, instead of pumping out like 100 extra zombies with repetitive dialogue in the next installment of the Series, I'd like to see a focus on each individual personality, like in WW and GC version.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Oct 21, 2015)

Take this:




Add in all the new features included in this:



Make the town as big as it was in this:



And make the graphics look like this:



Any questions?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 21, 2015)

GuyWithThePie said:


> Take this:
> 
> View attachment 153417
> 
> ...



though id change the point of view to be lower so it feels like your there more and that the town is really big 
and make more flowers, bugs, fish, etc... and the villagers personalities to be stronger and more of them


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 21, 2015)

fix things up with the island so that one person cutting wifi doesnt terminate everybody else's game.  that's really annoying.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 21, 2015)

llamasity said:


> ACNL is pretty flawless but I'd love to be able to design your house as you would in HHD



even Isabelle's restrictions are flawless?


----------



## lindseynewleaf (Oct 21, 2015)

More diverse and expansive villager personalities. I get bored with talking to my villagers sometimes. They all say the same things over and over. It wasn't like that in past AC games. 

Also, it's a stretch, but it'd be cool if you could choose which AC soundtrack you wanted to play to! I sometimes play to ACG music for nostalgia sake.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 22, 2015)

Most of my AC related stress comes from designing the town, so I wish that were easier. It would feel less "realistic" if you could just pick up a PWP and move it after it was built, but I do wish you could do that, in the event you placed it wrong or found a better location for it later. Same with houses. Many people have said this idea, but I wish you could "zone" off 3x3 areas for villagers to put their houses, and then they could ONLY put their houses in one of those 10 locations. It would make plot resetting unnecessary (which would save time), and it would lower the change of a villager ruining a second of your map, in the case that you DON'T plot reset. 

It would also be nice if, like many here are saying, if you could design your home with the same mechanic used in HHD. It would, again, save time and make decorating a lot easier, and possibly more enjoyable.

Also, more storage space in the locker.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 26, 2015)

NL is already such a flawless game. But the next AC could be on the Wii U or Nintendo NX. Personally, house customization should be expanded like it was on HHD. Also all the new furniture in HHD should be in the new AC. Pro design options should be expanded too so that trousers, shorts, and skirts can be designed too! Maybe even as far as designing accessories (one can dream right?!). Villagers should be expanded on and it would be sooo cool if when you are eligible for a new facility in the game, Tom Nook can approach you and ask you to design the interior of it as well as exterior!


----------



## cassieok5 (Oct 26, 2015)

There should be more unicorn villagers....


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 26, 2015)

Julian is supposed to be a horse but with a horn on his head...


----------



## Romaki (Oct 28, 2015)

What I really need, from any game, is the option to change. Option to change appearence easily, which ACNL has to offer. Also I'd like to move these frickin' stones out of the way. One stone is enough, game c'mon. They're always in my way.
The next game should be more like Happy Home Designer, with outside decoration and easy placement of furniture. I'd like that to get transfered to the villager houses in general.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 29, 2015)

I want the ability to design the villager's homes in the future ACNL game. So instead of just being the mayor of the town, you could also have a side job doing the villager's homes or working for the Able sisters, so you could play dress up with the villagers. Being able to set up "no houses" zones. We have them in real life, I don't see why they forgot that in this game. I don't want to be able to tell where my villagers go, but I do want the ability to tell them where NOT to go. That would be nice.
I generally just want more. More options. More clothes. More furniture. More to do.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 1, 2015)

A bunch of pretty far-out expectations.


----------

